# Rob Ford on Jimmy Kimmel 3/4/2014



## mistersprinkles (Nov 4, 2013)

Did anybody else see Ford get torn to shreds by Jimmy Kimmel tonight? It was fantastic. Ford goes on there so he can have his 60 seconds of campaigning, and then for 20 minutes Kimmel just makes him look and feel like absolute garbage. If you haven't seen it, try to find it online. It was great.


----------



## manmadecorals (Jan 17, 2012)

Link anyone?!


----------



## TankCla (Dec 31, 2010)

http://www.680news.com/2014/03/04/mayor-ford-grilled-on-jimmy-kimmel-live/


----------



## manmadecorals (Jan 17, 2012)

http://news.nationalpost.com/2014/03/04/rob-ford-and-a-muppet-appear-on-jimmy-kimmel-live/


----------



## TankCla (Dec 31, 2010)

Nice interview. He was on top of it.


----------



## fesso clown (Nov 15, 2011)

Kimmel confronted Ford with his own ridiculous, illegal and poor judged behaviour and lies and then in a very sympathetic way suggested rehab. It was a classic intervention and very well done. Ford sluffed it off. 

I can hear it now from the Ford: "they set us up"


----------



## sig (Dec 13, 2010)

mistersprinkles said:


> Did anybody else see Ford get torn to shreds by Jimmy Kimmel tonight? It was fantastic. Ford goes on there so he can have his 60 seconds of campaigning, and then for 20 minutes Kimmel just makes him look and feel like absolute garbage. If you haven't seen it, try to find it online. It was great.


.... despite everything that has happened to this date and all those trying to bring him down, he continues to have a steady approval rating.

It would seem he's doing something "smart" that is eluding your genius mind and sending all left wing nuts into collective convulsion...

*100% free webcam site! | Awesome chicks and it is absolutely free! | Watch free live sex cam - easy as 1-2-3*


----------



## Nel5 (Apr 15, 2012)

*left wing, right wing*

I have stopped using the labels left wing, right wing, socialist, liberal, conservative etc. They are meaningless. I have learned that politicians and their strategist comes up with these labels so they do not have to explain why the other politicians good are ideas are 'bad.' They dismiss them as 'neo-cons', 'liberals', 'socialist' etc. End of discussion. They avoid substantial discussion on the issues involve. Politicians are in business to win elections but they are not really who they present themselves to be. Good examples are Presidents Clinton and Bush. Clinton, a 'liberal', was fiscally conservative. Bush, a 'conservative', spent like a drunken liberal.


----------

